# Is my camera broken?



## mknell01 (May 25, 2017)

Hey guys, I just noticed what look like scratches inside by camera. The lens is OK, but the mirrors inside the cam have some skid marks. I'm not sure how they appeared. Has anyone experienced this? Will this affect my image quality and is there a way to fix it?












This is looking through the viewer with the lens off:


----------



## astroNikon (May 25, 2017)

The mirror inside is used to project the image to the viewfinder.  It moves out of the way for the sensor to take a photo.

So the scratch should not affect the sensor and final image.  Hope the sensor didn't get scratched by whatever may have caused that too.

The sensor is behind the mirror and there should be a function in your camera to have it open.
To fix it is probably best to send to a service center as they would have to replace it.


----------



## Designer (May 25, 2017)

mknell01 said:


> Will this affect my image quality and is there a way to fix it?


It looks as if someone cleaned the mirror using a cloth wrapped around a screwdriver.  

It won't affect your image quality.

An authorized Canon repair facility can install a new mirror for you, but it won't be cheap.


----------



## nerwin (May 25, 2017)

Designer said:


> mknell01 said:
> 
> 
> > Will this affect my image quality and is there a way to fix it?
> ...



Probably a diamond tip screw driver at that.


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2017)

The mirror box of your camera has lots of stuff in it that should not be there, like hairs and other debris.

I would send the camera to Canon for a clean, lube, check up, and calibrate.


----------



## table1349 (May 26, 2017)

KmH said:


> The mirror box of your camera has lots of stuff in it that should not be there, like hairs and other debris.
> 
> I would send the camera to Canon for a clean, lube, check up, and calibrate.


Don't forget to have then check the air in the tires as well.


----------



## beagle100 (May 26, 2017)

mknell01 said:


> Hey guys, I just noticed what look like scratches inside by camera. The lens is OK, but the mirrors inside the cam have some skid marks. I'm not sure how they appeared. Has anyone experienced this? Will this affect my image quality and is there a way to fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, no effect on the photo - the reflex mirror is 'relatively' easy to replace ......  google it


----------



## dxqcanada (May 26, 2017)

Yup, someone tried to clean the mirror and did not know that there is a ground screen just above it ... fat fingers ... or as noted, a cloth wrapped diamond tipped titanium #3 screwdriver.

Ground screen will have to be replaced if you really don't like seeing it in the viewfinder ... otherwise live with it.


----------



## Dave442 (May 26, 2017)

One of my pre-owned cameras has a line on the mirror. This does not affect the image. If you haven't been bothered by it while looking through the viewfinder then its not a problem.


----------

